# want: adeptus arbites squad Have: Paypal



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Today I was wondering if anyone had an adeptus arbites squad for sale?

I would prefer the enforcer squad from the necromunda range, but will also accept if really good a converted squad (but it must be 8 people or more for less then £20). I'm not looking to pay lots less for the necromunda squad just a bit off, so if anyone has it sitting there i'll gladly take it off them.

Paypal is my way, I will not pay gift incase of scamming and will pay p&P costs. Thanks for looking


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490065a&prodId=prod1120127

just buy a squad direct free postage and you can pay by paypal


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

just wonderign if I could get it a bit cheaper here, if not I will pick it up at 
games-workshop


----------

